# Icg 93701 Help!



## dani5042 (Jun 18, 2008)

I need to know whether to bill 93701-26 or 93701 global.  We had the sales rep come in today and drop off the machine for a trail basis and we will buy if the doc's like it.  We did two today, I think we need to bill 93701-26 since we don't "own" the equipment yet, right? 

TIA
Danielle B., CPC


----------

